# Xiaomi Mi Piston - v2 From Flipkart



## H2O (Dec 14, 2014)

Heard great things about this. So, wanted to buy it.

But, checked some reviews and they're saying the current ones ie the ones Flipkart are selling for Rs. 799 /- isn't as good as the ones they were selling for Rs. 999 /-. Some have even questioned the authenticity of the Pistons sold by Flipkart. So, I wanted to know how many have bought the current Rs. 799 /- version from Flipkart and how is it?

Error 500 Server Error

Also, those who have the Rs. 999 /-versions, is it mentioned anywhere what model etc exactly it is?

Cheers.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2014)

I ordered the Mi Piston few days back. With offer it costed me Rs 719. But yes it was selling for Rs 799. I am guessing I would know some answers to your questions when I will have my hands on it after 2 days!


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2014)

Its same version... Flipkart slashed price. I have Mi piston v2. Personally I found CX180 much better than Mi piston (in sound quality), but Mi piston is much much more durable.
Soundmagic ES18 - broke in one month.
Mi piston - Great build quality mediocre sound.
sennheiser cx180 - nice sound quality, poor build quality.
Skullcandy Ink'd 2 - Great sound, lasted ~1 year (Access Denied I bought it for 1.2k, so at 0.5k its great deal)


----------



## Superayush (Dec 14, 2014)

Xiaomi Pistons 2.0 MK301

Interestingly MI piston 2 have received positive reviews and special praise in value for money in the audio community , not sure if we are recieving the same variant because it has really been praised for its sound quality.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Mi piston - Great build quality mediocre sound.



One thing which made me finally buy Mi Piston is the claim that it can't get tangled. Atleast not easily. I would love to keep the headphones in my pocket and not wasting minutes in frustration while untangling it.


----------



## H2O (Dec 14, 2014)

Vyom,

Let us know how it is when you receive it.


----------



## H2O (Dec 18, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I ordered the Mi Piston few days back. With offer it costed me Rs 719. But yes it was selling for Rs 799. I am guessing I would know some answers to your questions when I will have my hands on it after 2 days!



Got it, Vyom?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 18, 2014)

H2O said:


> Got it, Vyom?



Yes yes.. here it is:

*i.minus.com/iKddofgGyHaI4.jpg

The sound is Ok. I am not an audiophile but it have bass, although others who tried said not much, but treble is good. Don't know how to judge the sound for you, but everyone was impressed by the packaging. I was more impressed with the box itself in which the gift pack came. It unfolded itself to become an instruction manual. Innovative. Pic:

*i.minus.com/ib07OM5wtobvVo.jpg


----------



## H2O (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice. 

How would you rank it amongst the other earphones?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 19, 2014)

H2O said:


> Nice.
> 
> How would you rank it amongst the other earphones?



Sorry, can't really say about the quality of sound other than what I already said. It's loud and gives good bass in some songs that I listened. And that's the only thing I really needed.

Also, people tend to ask me to borrow the earphone these days.


----------



## ubergeek (Jan 11, 2015)

Using it with my mi3. It is excellent than es18 and beta


----------

